# New New York Times Kindle Covers by Verso



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Three different covers available. Not my cup of tea, but interesting to look at. The one with the WTC kinda freaks me out.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Verso-Liberty-Display-Generation/dp/B004P8K4P4


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, not bad. I wonder what the material is? I like the View from River House one.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Hmm, not bad. I wonder what the material is? I like the View from River House one.


Something laminated. It's beautiful, but it weighs more than the Kindle. The K3 is 8.7 ozs. and the cover weighs 8.9 ozs.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I really like the view from the river house one, it's really nice!


----------

